# My puppy won't stop eating rocks outside!



## Krostlano04 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

A few weeks ago I adopted an 8 week old puppy. 

He was doing so great using his pee pee pads and waiting to go to the bathroom outside also. Just recently, every time I take him outside, he is running to the edge of the grass and the street and eating small pebbles/rocks. He is actually chewing them and tries to swallow them. I do my best to get them out of his mouth in time but I cannot even put him down on the ground without him running to get a rock. He has completely lost focus of what he is supposed to be doing outside. 

Is this normal? I'm assuming it is something he will grow out of but I'm not sure how to go about stopping it. I try to redirect him by picking him up and moving him back over to the grassy area and I tell him "no." Of course I know he is too young to understand; just wanted to see if anyone else had this problem too. 

Thanks in advance! 
-Kristin


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Is your puppy on a leash? I had the problem with Aidan until a couple of months ago. We have a gravel driveway, and he was determined to go over there to eat the rocks. I just kept him away from the driveway. Now he digs for rocks instead, but they are too large for him to swallow, and I take them from him right away.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I've known of two dogs who died from eating rocks, and more who have survived surgery. Teach him "leave it", leash him in areas where he can eat rocks and reward him for coming away from rocks and most extreme management (until he hopefully outgrows it) get a muzzle with a poop guard that he can wear outside.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Eating rocks is quite serious and can be fatal so you need to really manage him well when he has access to rocks. He may outgrow it, but for now a strong leave it command with help. A muzzle is also commonly used.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Leash the puppy while you work on leave-it and drop-it.

You can find tutorials for both of these cues on Kikopup's youtube page.


----------



## Poodlegalore (Oct 20, 2011)

Puppies like to chew on hard things because their gums get itchy like with babies. Does your dog have good chew toys? Dental hides are good for this type of thing and to keep breath fresh. Especially the peanut butter flavored type. 

Keep saying "no" and moving your dog away from rocks because he will understand eventually. Another thing you can do is when you see him getting ready to eat a rock pick him up and put him in his crate immediately. It's like a time out and he will soon realize that eating rocks means crate which is no fun.

Good luck!


----------



## Krostlano04 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I tried the leash today and he does not like it nor does he really understand what it is. He tries to get out of his collar with it so I am thinking of switching to a harness. The problem is that he only weighs 2 pounds right now so I don't want to pull him by accident and have him fall over.

However, while using the leash I did have more luck today. 

Thanks everyone again for the good advice! I am hoping he grows out of it.


----------

